# Need Postscript viewer



## semi-ambivalent (Jan 22, 2010)

I have some .ps files I'd like to view onscreen. Can anyone suggest a viewer, either a port or source tarball that compiles on FreeBSD? I remember using one a long time ago in my Slackware days but can't remember the name.

thanks,

sa


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 22, 2010)

FWIW (don't know/use any of them):


```
$ psearch postscript | grep -i viewer
[port]print/ghostview[/port]           An X11 front-end for ghostscript, the GNU postscript previewer
[port]print/gspdf[/port]               A Postscript and Pdf Viewer for GNUstep
[port]print/gv[/port]                  A PostScript and PDF previewer
[port]print/mgv[/port]                 A PostScript and PDF previewer
```


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Jan 22, 2010)

*Thanks!*

ghostview it was.

thx

sa


----------

